# Moving soon to Australia



## PNRENJITH (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi All,
We have received our Australian PR and is planning to move to Australia soon with family of 2+2.Have heard about some financial supports from CentreLink for newly moved PR holders till we gets a job or a steady income.Appreciate if any one can shed some lights on the same and the criterias for applying for the same once we move.

Also would like to get some suggestions on the city which would be having more job opportunities for an IT professional.

Thanks and Regards

Renjith.P.N


----------

